# new tank! thoughts??



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's my blue aquarium. dims are 48 X 30 X 21. I am finding the lights looking like Frankenstein.
what do you guys think??


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*New Tank*

Tough crowd here...


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

beautiful tank. love the scape. lights look fine to me


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

The lighting set up is pretty ULGY so take it down and give them to me......
The tank looks good even with the Frankenstein lighting.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

garwood said:


> beautiful tank. love the scape. lights look fine to me





Cichlidrookie said:


> The lighting set up is pretty ULGY so take it down and give them to me......
> The tank looks good even with the Frankenstein lighting.


Thanks. I will take some better pics later. I will need to skin my stand, looks really messy under the hood.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking super.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*new pics*

Thanks

Better pics posted. A lot of corals have browned out from the transfer from the cube...


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*New Tank! THOUGHTS*

Great looking tank. The lights look fine and the corals look healthy with good colour.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice great pictures


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks really nice. You did a great job.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

Yellowtang said:


> Great looking tank. The lights look fine and the corals look healthy with good colour.


Thanks



explor3r said:


> Very nice great pictures


Need to borrow some of your sticks to make it better looking.



planter said:


> It looks really nice. You did a great job.


Thanks

Somehow it's hard to adjust the white balance so I can get proper pics of the blue tang...


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Great setup, your tank looks awesome! nice work.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks! Now the challenge is growing the sticks!!


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

A wild colony growing like no tomorrow!


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

I am envious of your healthy, wonderful coral.
Is that an anemone on the right corner. Absolutely incredible !

Please advise what lighting you are using as well as the salinity levels and temperature, if you don't mind.

Thanks, Neil
Mississauga


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Neil,
Lighting is a 24" Giesemann Infinity 250 watt halide with four 24 Watt T5s.
There are two, one on each end, AI Sol Superblues.
Temp is 77.8 and SG is 1.024.
Thanks for looking!
Mike


----------

